

The song "Happy Birthday to You" is protected by copyright. - vinutheraj
http://www.snopes.com/music/songs/birthday.asp?print=y

======
ErrantX
It has to be the best bit of copyright ever. HBTY is one of those songs you
assume is so old it has no rights left to it. It's like ninja rights holding
:)

